# First Cowboy



## twoclones (Nov 4, 2012)

I've been carving so many bears that I had quite the struggle with this human figure  But I managed and the customer was happy  Birch, max height is about 6 1/2' tall, 14 hours for both pieces.


----------



## poorboypaul (Nov 4, 2012)

I'd be happy. Nice work!


----------



## atvguns (Nov 4, 2012)

that looks great


----------



## atvguns (Nov 4, 2012)

twoclones said:


>



the eagle is thinking (what ya going to do with that gun)


----------



## twoclones (Nov 4, 2012)

My first rough-in of the revolver was a Buntline Special (very long barrel). When the customer's wife came out and told me that from inside the house he looked like he was "hung like a horse, but I don't 'mind that", I was asked to change it to a Colt.


----------



## rarefish383 (Nov 7, 2012)

Nice work, cracked me up on the Buntline. A friend is a carver and I've been thinking about having him try to carve a life size statue of my Dad and put all of his tree climbing gear on the statue. Actually the idea was to cut a large V crotch and leave one side as the tree and carve the statue out of the other side. The natural lean would be just right to wrap his safety belt around and look like he was climbing the tree. Always love to see your work, Joe.


----------

